# What was your best buy at Waxstock 2018?



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Mine was 5lts of Infinity wax Rapid Detailer at £40! It's concentrated and I use it at 1:1 mix, so 5lts will make 10lts, so that's £2 per 500ml!!!

This is the best detailer I have ever used and would urge anyone looking for a detailer to GET IT!

I use it on the car and around the house. To say it's fantastic would be a gross understatement.

It smells of banana

BUY some.

Richard

PS - I used it at the Arrive and Shine and got Runner Up in Best Finish!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Best buy at the event was some fairly cheap cloths from the nippon shine stand, the cloths are like a very soft suede microfibre brill for most jobs


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

fethead said:


> Mine was 5lts of Infinity wax Rapid Detailer at £40! It's concentrated and I use it at 1:1 mix, so 5lts will make 10lts, so that's £2 per 500ml!!!
> 
> This is the best detailer I have ever used and would urge anyone looking for a detailer to GET IT!
> 
> ...


I would second this that it is a very good qd, especially with how economical it is being a concentrate. Also you might find you can get more out of it, infinity wax recommend 1:5 for qd and 1:10 for clay lube.


----------

